# Deaf woman's service dog returned after 6 months



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2015)

*Deaf woman's service dog Milo returned after 6 months*
CBC News
Jan 02, 2015

_*See the reunion video below*_

Fredericton resident Sue Perry got the New Year's Day smooch of a  lifetime when she was reunited with the service dog she lost in Ottawa  in July ? thanks to a volunteer group.

Sue Perry, who is originally from Pleasant View, P.E.I., has been  deaf since birth. She was living in Ottawa when Milo went missing, but  recently moved to New Brunswick to live with her uncle.


_Sue Perry and her dog Milo were reunited after a six-month separation (Submitted image)_

    Perry had enlisted the help of the Ottawa Valley Lost Pet Network from the start. Although she had all but given up hope Milo would be found, just before Christmas, one of the volunteers seemed to have spotted Milo on the SPCA website.

    It turned out to be Perry?s dog, but Milo had already been adopted by  another family in Gatineau, Que. Fortunately, the family agreed to give  him up.

  "At first it was hard to believe that somebody who lives in New  Brunswick lost a dog six months ago and is claiming the dog, at first it  was a silly story," said Nicolas Adam, who adopted Milo with his  wife and two girls ages nine and 13.


_Becky Baxter says it was worth the drive from Ottawa to Fredericton to reunite Sue Perry with Milo. (Submitted image)_

​  "We called a family meeting, we called all of our kids and said, 'OK  here?s the situation, the SPCA is asking us if we could return the dog  so we could send it back to New Brunswick, to the rightful owner.' It  wasn?t an easy decision but we felt it was the right thing to do."

    Then came the issue of getting Milo from Ottawa to Fredericton.

  A number of people donated gas money, and Becky Baxter, who saw the  discussion on Facebook, made the drive with her boyfriend Kyle Turner.


Nicolas Adam, right, watches the video of Milo reuniting with his owner with his wife and two kids. (CBC)

"I volunteered that we would happily drive across the country to reunite him," said Baxter. "It was a couple of days. It went pretty fast.?

    Baxter arrived in New Brunswick about 3:30 a.m. on Jan. 1, with Milo  jumping up and licking her face when they were reunited that afternoon.

  As for Adam and his family, they've since adopted a new dog named Sammy.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2015)

Becky Baxter is my niece.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 8, 2015)

Sammy is so very lucky to have such kind owners   now   what a lovely story


----------



## making_art (Jan 8, 2015)

Made me cry... Such a lovely thing to do and a great organization!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes indeed. The reaction of both dog and owner was amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Jan 8, 2015)

This story demonstrates there are good people in our world.  The people in Gatineau who adopted the dog and let him go deserve a great deal of credit!

Thank you for sharing this story your niece....proud uncle!

:2thumbs:


----------



## PrincessX (Jan 8, 2015)

What a nice story! Your niece is a great girl


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes she is. And she struggles daily with anxiety but refuses to let it defeat her.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessX (Jan 8, 2015)

In this case, she is an impressive example of how one can overcome adverse conditions, without compromising their human identity.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2015)

She is a sweetheart. And a chatterbox. When she was little my brother had a t-shirt made for her that said, "Help! I started talking and I can't shut up!" [emoji16]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

